# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Γιατί η καρδερίνα μου έχει ξεθωριασμένη μάσκα ;

## ninos

Γιατί η μάσκα της καρδερίνας μου είναι τόσο ξεθωριασμένη ; Τους παρέχω τα πάντα, δίνω το καλύτερο μείγμα σπόρων, τι κάνω τελικά λάθος ; Ερωτήματα που βασανίζουν αρκετούς κατόχους καρδερίνας.

Είναι αλήθεια, πως η «κόκκινη» μάσκα είναι αυτή που εν΄μέρη προσδιορίζει την καλή υγεία της καρδερίνας. Η παρατήρηση της μάσκας, θα μπορούσε να μας δώσει κάποιο σημάδι για την κατάσταση της υγείας της. Επιπλοκές υγείας, που συνήθως οφείλονται σε ηπατικές και γαστρεντερικές διαταραχές. 

Το πτέρωμα των πουλιών τρέφεται με αίμα, το οποίο φιλτράρετε από το συκώτι. 


Εάν το συκώτι δεν λειτουργεί σωστά, το αίμα παραμένει ακάθαρτο και είναι γεμάτο τοξίνες. Οι πρώτες συνέπειες αρχίζουν να φαίνονται στην μάσκα της καρδερίνας. Άλλωστε, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με τον άνθρωπο. Άνθρωποι με κάποια ηπατική δυσλειτουργία έχουνε χλομό – κιτρινωπό δέρμα.Η αύξηση των κοκκιδίων είναι επίσης αιτία μη σωστής λειτουργίας του συκωτιού, άρα και της ξεθωριασμένης μάσκας.

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε πως την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής παρατηρείται στα θηλυκά μια υποτονικότητα του χρωματισμού της μάσκας, λόγο του στρές που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα και την αύξηση κοκκιδίων. Εάν δεν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη παθολογική αιτία, με το τέλος της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου και της πτερόρροιας, το χρώμα αποκτά και πάλι την φυσική ζωηράδα του.

Λαμβάνοντας υπ’ όψιν τα παραπάνω, καταλαβαίνουμε πως θα πρέπει να εστιάσουμε την προσοχή μας στα παρακάτω, ώστε να έχει τελικά η καρδερίνα μια σωστή κόκκινη μάσκα


Τροφές που αποβάλλουν τις τοξίνες και αποτοξινώνουν το συκώτι. Αγκάθι Μαρίας, Τσουκνίδα, Ταραξάκο, Ζωχός, Ραδίκι, Αντίδι, είναι μόνο μερικά από αυτά που αναφέρονται στα παρακάτω άρθρα και σίγουρα θα βοηθήσουν την καρδερίνα μας.Συνθήκες διαβίωσης που κρατούν χαμηλά τον αριθμό των κοκκιδίων. Προσφέρουμε ένα άπλετο και καθαρό χώρο διαβίωσης που δεν στρεσάρει τα πουλιά. Δεν τα στοιβάζουμε και κυρίως δεν διατηρούμε μεγαλύτερους πληθυσμούς από αυτούς που μπορούμε πραγματικά να συντηρήσουμε.φωτεινό περιβάλλον. Διατηρούμε την εκτροφή μας σε χώρο με άπλετο φως, με το ιδανικότερο τις ακτίνες του ηλίου να χτυπούν για κάποιο διάστημα της μέρας, απευθείας τα πουλιά μας.

Στο θέμα αυτό, θα επικεντρωθούμε μόνο στις μεταβολές του χρωματισμού που έχουμε παρατηρήσει στην εκτροφή μας. Θα αναζητήσουμε πως προήλθαν και πως ξεπεράστηκαν εάν αυτό έχει συμβεί.

Ερωτήματα και πληροφορίες σχετικά με την βελτίωση του χρωματισμό της, μπορούμε να θέτουμε στα παρακάτω δύο άρθρα.

*Α. Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch
Β. Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## jk21

Εγω στη δικια μου εκτροφη ,διαφοροποιηση ειδα στη μασκα ,σε ενα υγειεστατο αρσενικο πουλακι που μου χαρισε ο Γιωργος ο geam .Ενω απο διατροφη στο Γιωργο ειχε προσεγμενη  (απο θεμα αμινοξεων ,ποικιλοτητας σπορων κλπ αλλα και συμπληρωματων ) λογω σιγουρα του μειωμενου φωτισμου (κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας ) που εχει ο Γιωργος την εκτροφη του (βορεινο μπαλκονι που λιγο χτυπα ο ηλιος το απογευμα πλαγιως ) και ισως των μειωμενων πηγων λουτεινης (ο Γιωργος δεν ειναι και πολυ της συλλογης χορταρικων απο τη φυση και δεν προσφερεται και η περιοχη που διαμενει ,για κατι τετοιο ) ειχε καθαρα πορτοκαλι μασκα (οπως και γεννητορες υγιεις που ειχε και του ειχαν δωσει απογονους )

δεν εχω φωτο ,οταν ηρθε στο χωρο μου (ισως εχει ο Γιωργης ) αλλα αυτη ηταν η εικονα του πουλιου 



και εδω αλλη μια με το ταιρι του ,τη θηλυκια μανα που μου ειχε χαρισει ο Δημητρης ο mitsman και η οποια και κεινη ,οπως ο ιδιος μου ειπε (που θυμοτανε πως ηταν πριν μου την στειλει ) ηταν πιο ανοιχτοχρωμη .Ισως μαλιστα για θηλυκο ,το κοκκινο που ειναι κοκκινο και οχι πορτοκαλι ,να εχει μεγαλυτερη σημασια 




η μασκα ειχε παραμεινει κοκκινη και ενδιαμεσα στην αναπαραγωγη





μεχρι το τραγικο τελος τους ,οπως μπορειτε να δειτε ελαχιστες μερες πριν 




στιγμη 0.12 διακρινεται το θηλυκο
στιγμη 0.29 το αρσενικο 

Σιγουρα ο ηλιος παιζει σημαντικοτατο ρολο ,οπως και η παροχη μεσω των τροφων της λουτεινης .Εγω στην αυγοτροφη ,σε μικρες ποσοτητες εβαζα κατα καιρους (οχι μονο στην πτερορια και στο ντυσιμο αλλα και σε αλλες εποχες και εβλεπα οτι και τοτε υπηρχε βελτιωση στο χρωμα ) εκχυλισμα απο καλεντουλα ,πλουσιο σε λουτεινη ,ενω ο ταραξακος σε ημιωριμη μορφη δινοτανε σχεδον φθινοπωρο (μεσα οκτωβρη συνηθως εναρξη )  μεχρι μεσα της ανοιξης αλλα και αλλες πηγες λουτεινης που δεν ειναι αναγκαιο να τις πουμε αναλυτικα 

ηλιος ,καλη διατροφη πλουσια σε αμινοξεα εχουν επιδραση στη δημιουργια της κερατινης ,μιας πρωτεινης βασικης του φτερωματος και του χρωματισμου του ,σε συνδιασμο με την λουτεινη

----------


## ninos

Την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής, χάνονται επίσης και φτερά γύρο από το ράμφος της καρδερίνας. Ας το επιβεβαιώσει και κάποιος πιο έμπειρος.

----------


## geam

αυτο συμβαίνει στα θηλυκά κυρίως....

----------


## ninos

ναι Γιώργο. Για τα θηλυκά αναφερόμουν.  Ευχαριστώ !

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο γινεται και στα καναρινια και σε ολα επειδη ταιζουν και με την τριβη με το ραμφος των νεοσσων φευγουν!

----------


## ninos

εγω δεν ειχα νεοσσους ομως  :sad:  Παρολο αυτα....

----------


## aeras

Εάν το φως παίζει κάποιο ρόλο, τότε πως εξηγείς όταν τις βγάζουν από το σκοτάδι (μούτο) το κόκκινο στην μάσκα?

----------


## ninos

πουλια στο σκοταδι ή σε κλειστο σκοτεινο χωρο, χωρις καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα κ με την ιδια διατροφη, θα διαφερουν αρνητικα στην λαμψη κ την  ζωηροτητα του πτερωματος με αυτα που ερχονται σε απευθιας επαφη με τις ακτινες του ηλιου.. Σαφως δεν ειναι μονο ο ηλιος, αλλα συνδιασμος παραγοντων, με τον ηλιο ως ενα απο τους ευνοϊκους.

----------


## aeras

> @aeras
> πουλια στο σκοταδι ή σε κλειστο σκοτεινο χωρο, χωρις καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα κ με την ιδια διατροφη, θα διαφερουν αρνητικα στην λαμψη κ την  ζωηροτητα του πτερωματος με αυτα που ερχονται σε απευθιας επαφη με τις ακτινες του ηλιου..


  Άσε  να έχω αντίθετη γνώμη σε αυτό.

----------


## adreas

Τι    ψάχνουμε  τώρα να  βρούμε  ψύλλους στα  άχυρα.  Ξεχωρίζοντας τα  πουλιά  την περασμένη  χρονιά  έβαλα κάποια  σε  κλουβιά που  δεν  τα βλέπει  ήλιος  μαύρισαν τα  πόδια  τους  το μαύρο  έγινε  έντονο το  κίτρινο  φανταχτερό έψαχνα  και  διάβαζα για  τις  μελανίνες αφού μαύρισαν τα πόδια  τους και  το μαύρο  μέχρι  που δεν έβγαλα άκρη  και το  γιατί

----------


## mitsman

Μιχαλη εσυ τι πιστευεις οτι παιζει ρολο στη Μασκα?

----------


## vag21

> πουλια στο σκοταδι ή σε κλειστο σκοτεινο χωρο, χωρις καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα κ με την ιδια διατροφη, θα διαφερουν αρνητικα στην λαμψη κ την  ζωηροτητα του πτερωματος με αυτα που ερχονται σε απευθιας επαφη με τις ακτινες του ηλιου.. Σαφως δεν ειναι μονο ο ηλιος, αλλα συνδιασμος παραγοντων, με τον ηλιο ως ενα απο τους ευνοϊκους.


στελιο μην βαλεις στοιχημα για αυτο.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Εχω δει καρδερίνα να βγαίνει απο μπαούλιασμα με απιστευτα ωραία μάσκα...

Βέβαια....κοιτάμε μόνο τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά τα ξεχνάμε ?

Τι ποσοστό θνησιμότητας άραγε να έχουν αυτά τα πουλάκια ?

Αναρωτιέμαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ συμφωνώ με τον Στέλιο. Ο ήλιος πιστεύω πως παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο στην καλή υγεία και του πουλιού αλλά και του φτερώματος του, ειδικά με το ζεμπράκι μου... το οποίο αντιμετώπιζε ένα πρόβλημα με το φτέρωμα του...!

----------


## ninos

Που το στιριζεις αυτο Θοδωρη, Μιχαλη, Βασιλη ;

Εγω γενικοτερα, αυτο που γνωριζω ειναι πως η ελλειψη ηλιακου φωτος, οδηγει σε ελλειψη βιταμινης D3 που για να δημιουργηθει στον οργανισμο των πουλιων και να απορροφηθει χρειαζεται ηλιακο φως, εστω καποια λεπτα τις μερας, αφου μετα αποθηκευεται στον οργανισμο.
Τα πουλια που ζουν στο σκοταδι κ δεν περνουν ετοιμα συμπληρωματα D3, μπορει να παρουσιασουν προβλημα ελλειψης της βιταμινης αυτης κατι που σιγουρα εχει επιδραση στην αναπτυξη και στην απορροφιση ασβεστιου κ των φτερων.

Το ηλιακος φως δεν ειναι *αποκλειστικος,* αλλα ενας *ευνοϊκος παραγοντας* ζωηροτητας κ λαμψης του πτερωματος (μασκας)

Μπορει να κανω κ λαθος ρε παιδια, αλλα θα ηθελα να μου δικαιολογησετε, υποδειξετε το λαθος μου.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέλιο...το μπαούλιασμα δεν είναι εφ όρου ζωής.

----------


## Efthimis98

> το μπαούλιασμα δεν είναι εφ όρου ζωής.


Βρε παιδιά... πείτε μου και εμένα! Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτή την μέθοδο;
Εγώ την βρίσκω βάναυση και αποτρόπαιη... δεν είναι δυνατόν να τα κρατάμε μπουντρουμιασμένα! Και ας υποθέσουμε ότι ναι είναι μία χαρά το πουλί από θέμα υγείας αν είναι σε σκοτεινό χώρο, θα είναι ψυχολογικά καλά; Και μιλώντας για ένα τέτοιο πουλί που με το παραμικρό αγχώνεται θα ήταν μοιραίο κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά αν -όπως λέει ο φίλος μου ο Δημήτρης jk21- αυξηθούν οι πληθυσμοί των κοκκιδίων... ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων...  :: 

Γιατί να μην αφήσουμε να γίνει με την φυσική τροχιά όλο αυτό που ακολουθείτε εδώ και χρόνια και όπως φαίνεται έχει επιτυχία, για να επιβιώσει αυτό το είδος ειδικά από τότες πολλές μαζικές αιχμαλωσίες...

----------


## mitsman

Παναγια μου.... 2013 και μιλαμε για μουτα??????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βρε παιδιά... πείτε μου και εμένα! Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτή την μέθοδο;
> Εγώ την βρίσκω βάναυση και αποτρόπαιη... δεν είναι δυνατόν να τα κρατάμε μπουντρουμιασμένα! Και ας υποθέσουμε ότι ναι είναι μία χαρά το πουλί από θέμα υγείας αν είναι σε σκοτεινό χώρο, θα είναι ψυχολογικά καλά; Και μιλώντας για ένα τέτοιο πουλί που με το παραμικρό αγχώνεται θα ήταν μοιραίο κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά αν -όπως λέει ο φίλος μου ο Δημήτρης jk21- αυξηθούν οι πληθυσμοί των κοκκιδίων... ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων... 
> 
> Γιατί να μην αφήσουμε να γίνει με την φυσική τροχιά όλο αυτό που ακολουθείτε εδώ και χρόνια και όπως φαίνεται έχει επιτυχία, για να επιβιώσει αυτό το είδος ειδικά από τότες πολλές μαζικές αιχμαλωσίες...


Γιατί αν πέσει στα χέρια σου ένα τετοιο πουλί που περνάει απο αυτη την διαδικασία θα μείνεις μ ανοιχτό το στόμα και τα αυτιά...απο αυτα που θα ακούς.

Εγώ δεν λέω ότι είμαι "υπέρ".......αλλά.

Φυγαμε και απο το θεμα μας.

Κλεινω εδώ.

----------


## ninos

> Στέλιο...το μπαούλιασμα δεν είναι εφ όρου ζωής.


Σωστα, ας αφησουμε το μπαουλιασμα να το αναλυσουμε σε αλλο θεμα κ ας επικεντρωθουμε στο φως. Ομως βρε Βασιλη, δεν  μου δικαιολογεις την λανθασμενη αποψη μου, οτι ο ηλιος βοηθα ως ενισχυτικος παραγοντας, σε συνδιασμο με αλλους, στην λαμπεροτητα του πτερωματος-μασκας

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Σωστα, ας αφησουμε το μπαουλιασμα να το αναλυσουμε σε αλλο θεμα κ ας επικεντρωθουμε στο φως. Ομως βρε Βασιλη, δεν  μου δικαιολογεις την λανθασμενη αποψη μου, οτι ο ηλιος βοηθα ως ενισχυτικος παραγοντας, σε συνδιασμο με αλλους, στην λαμπεροτητα του πτερωματος-μασκας


Στέλιο εγω δεν πήρα θέση στον αν κάνεις λάθος ή όχι.

Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω....για την ώρα.

----------


## ninos

αρα το ερωτημα, παει στον Βαγγελη κ Μιχαλη  :Happy:  
Εγω παντως, χωρις πλακα, μετακινω την κλουβα τον χειμωνα, ωστε να ειναι σε θεση που να τα βλεπει ο ηλιος για 1 ωρα την μερα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγω παντως, χωρις πλακα, μετακινω την κλουβα τον χειμωνα, ωστε να ειναι σε θεση που να τα βλεπει ο ηλιος για 1 ωρα την μερα.



Αυτο θα το κάνεις και φέτος...με τις καρδερίνες ?

----------


## vag21

στελιο το εχω δει.
δεν ασχολουμαι με καρδερινες οποτε δεν εχω ρωτησει,αν και δεν νομιζω να λεγανε κιολας.

----------


## ninos

> Τι    ψάχνουμε  τώρα να  βρούμε  ψύλλους στα  άχυρα.  Ξεχωρίζοντας τα  πουλιά  την περασμένη  χρονιά  έβαλα κάποια  σε  κλουβιά που  δεν  τα βλέπει  ήλιος  μαύρισαν τα  πόδια  τους  το μαύρο  έγινε  έντονο το  κίτρινο  φανταχτερό έψαχνα  και  διάβαζα για  τις  μελανίνες αφού μαύρισαν τα πόδια  τους και  το μαύρο  μέχρι  που δεν έβγαλα άκρη  και το  γιατί


Ανδρεα,
Ριξε μια ματια κ εδω.. Εκτος του ηλιου που ειναι ο βασικος παραγοντας, ενισχυεται κ απο την τροφη.

http://www.sankofa.ch/texts/Melanin.htm

Pigments that contribute to skin color are called carotene, a yellowish hemoglobin, in blood vessels (pink-red), and melanin (black, brown, red). Darker skins are dominated by melanin, which is produced from the amino acid tyrosine, by pigment cells (melanocytes) in the skin. Melanocytes are characterized by long, fixed extensions of the outer cell membrane. In humans, other mammals, and birds, melanin is dispersed permantely throughout each melanocyte, including the extensions, and is also, transported to nearby skin cells. In other words, if you increase the amount of melanin in the skin you become darker and vice versa

http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/watchi.../melanism.aspx

Melanism can be caused by dietary factors. For instance, a bird on a diet rich in hempseed with a high oil content can turn black.

----------


## ninos

> Αυτο θα το κάνεις και φέτος...με τις καρδερίνες ?


Ναι Βασιλη. Το χειμωνα κατεβαζω τις τεντες κ στο σημειο που ειναι δεν τα βλεπει καθολου ο ηλιος. Τα μετακινω λιγα μετρα πιο περα, ωστε να τα χτυπα για λιγο το πρωι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ανδρεα,
> Ριξε μια ματια κ εδω.. Εκτος του ηλιου που ειναι ο βασικος παραγοντας, ενισχυεται κ απο την τροφη.
> 
> http://www.sankofa.ch/texts/Melanin.htm
> 
> Pigments that contribute to skin color are called carotene, a yellowish hemoglobin, in blood vessels (pink-red), and melanin (black, brown, red). Darker skins are dominated by melanin, which is produced from the amino acid tyrosine, by pigment cells (melanocytes) in the skin. Melanocytes are characterized by long, fixed extensions of the outer cell membrane. In humans, other mammals, and birds, melanin is dispersed permantely throughout each melanocyte, including the extensions, and is also, transported to nearby skin cells. In other words, if you increase the amount of melanin in the skin you become darker and vice versa
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/watchi.../melanism.aspx
> 
> Melanism can be caused by dietary factors. For instance, a bird on a diet rich in hempseed with a high oil content can turn black.


Γιατί δεν τα μεταφράζουμε στα ελληνικά και μετά να τα δημισιεύουμε ?

Εμεις που δεν ξερουμε Αγγλικα ?

Και νομίζω ότι η μονη γλώσσα που επιτρέπει ο κανονισμός του Φόρουμ είναι τα Ελληνικά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Απαγορεύει τα Greeklish .... όχι οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα...!  :Happy: 
Αν είναι να αλλάξουμε τα nicknames όλων των χρηστών....

----------


## ninos

η μεταφραση του google ειναι απαραδεκτη. 
Εν ολιγοις ομως αναφερει πως, η μελανινη καθοριζεται κατα κυριο λογο απο τον ηλιο, αλλα ενισχυεται κ με την ληψη καροτενοειδων, αλλα και του αμινοξεος τυροσινης. Τροφες-σποροι, ,με υψηλα ουσιωδη αμινοξεα ,εχουν επιδραση στην μελανινη

----------


## aeras

> Βρε παιδιά... πείτε μου και εμένα! Γιατί να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτή την μέθοδο;
> Εγώ την βρίσκω βάναυση και αποτρόπαιη... δεν είναι δυνατόν να τα κρατάμε μπουντρουμιασμένα! Και ας υποθέσουμε ότι ναι είναι μία χαρά το πουλί από θέμα υγείας αν είναι σε σκοτεινό χώρο, θα είναι ψυχολογικά καλά; Και μιλώντας για ένα τέτοιο πουλί που με το παραμικρό αγχώνεται θα ήταν μοιραίο κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά αν -όπως λέει ο φίλος μου ο Δημήτρης jk21- αυξηθούν οι πληθυσμοί των κοκκιδίων... ή κάτι τέτοιο τέλος πάντων... 
> Γιατί να μην αφήσουμε να γίνει με την φυσική τροχιά όλο αυτό που ακολουθείτε εδώ και χρόνια και όπως φαίνεται έχει επιτυχία, για να επιβιώσει αυτό το είδος ειδικά από τότες πολλές μαζικές αιχμαλωσίες...


Εσύ που είδες παρότρυνση για την μέθοδο που κατακρίνεις και παπαγαλίζεις ότι λέει ο φίλος σου Δημήτρης jk21, είσαι γενικά εκτός θέματος, διάβασε προσεχτικά το θέμα, εάν έχεις να μας πεις κάτι πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα σε περιμένω. 
Δημήτρη και εγώ απορία εκφράζω?

----------


## aeras

> Ανδρεα,
> Ριξε μια ματια κ εδω.. Εκτος του ηλιου που ειναι ο βασικος παραγοντας, ενισχυεται κ απο την τροφη.
> 
> http://www.sankofa.ch/texts/Melanin.htm
> 
> Pigments that contribute to skin color are called carotene, a yellowish hemoglobin, in blood vessels (pink-red), and melanin (black, brown, red). Darker skins are dominated by melanin, which is produced from the amino acid tyrosine, by pigment cells (melanocytes) in the skin. Melanocytes are characterized by long, fixed extensions of the outer cell membrane. In humans, other mammals, and birds, melanin is dispersed permantely throughout each melanocyte, including the extensions, and is also, transported to nearby skin cells. In other words, if you increase the amount of melanin in the skin you become darker and vice versa
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/watchi.../melanism.aspx
> 
> Melanism can be caused by dietary factors. For instance, a bird on a diet rich in hempseed with a high oil content can turn black.


Tο δέρμα  ωστόσο  επηρεάζει μόνο την eumelanin

----------


## mitsman

Πραφανως και προτρεπεις ρε Μιχαλη καποιους να το κανουν οταν λες οτι βοηθαει στο κοκκινισμα της μασκας!!!
Ηθελα να μου απαντησεις ειλικρινα.... εσυ το κανεις στα πουλια σου?????

----------


## adreas

Πάντως  εγώ  παίρνω ποιο  εύκολο  δρόμο  για  το  βάψιμο θα  προτιμούσα  να βάλω  πιπέρι  καγιέν στην  αυγοτροφή  η τριμμένο  καρότο  καροτένια δηλαδή.  Σπιρουλίνα  επίσης για  τον  ίδιο λόγο  και  λαχανικά χόρτα  σκούρα.

----------


## mitsman

> τριμμένο  καρότο  καροτένια δηλαδή.  Σπιρουλίνα  επίσης για  τον  ίδιο λόγο  και  λαχανικά χόρτα  σκούρα.


Σπιρουλίνα Ανδρέα και πρασινα λαχανικα, ειναι ΦΟΥΛ λουτεινη!!!!!

----------


## adreas

Και  καροτένια  όμως  Δημήτρη

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εχω ενα καρδερινοκαναρο που τωρα βγαζει μασκα.
Καθημερινα του δινω καλαμποκι και καμοια φορα πασπαλιζω το καλομποκι με λιγη σπιρουλινα.
Οταν ολοκληρωθει θα σας βαλω φωτογραφια  να δουμε τα αποτελεσματα.
Ανδρεα το καροτο δε βαφει και τα κιτρινα φτερα της φτερουγας?

----------


## adreas

όχι  δεν  τα  πειράζει

----------


## adreas

Και  βασικά  ημιώριμους σπόρους  αγκάθια ως  επί το  πλείστων  αλλά για  να  έχεις  καλό αποτέλεσμα  μόλις  απογαλακτιστούν  να αρχίζεις  να  κάνεις διατροφή πουλί  που  βαφτεί καλά  την  πρώτη χρονιά  σκίζει  την επόμενη  αν  όχι δεν  θα  φτάσεις σε  επιθυμητό  αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Εσύ  που είδες παρότρυνση για την μέθοδο που κατακρίνεις και παπαγαλίζεις  ότι λέει ο φίλος σου Δημήτρης jk21, είσαι γενικά εκτός θέματος, διάβασε  προσεχτικά το θέμα, εάν έχεις να μας πεις κάτι πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα σε  περιμένω.


Ok, εφόσον μιλήσατε για το λεγόμενο -μπαούλιασμα- είπα κι εγώ την στάση μου. Αν δεν σου αρέσει να μιλάμε και να λέμε την γνώμη μας, τότε να κλείσουμε το forum και να σε αφήσουμε να γράφεις μόνος.
Όσον αφορά το παπαγαλίζεις, εντάξει, μένει τελείως ασχολίαστο. Εφόσον αυτό είναι το σωστό τότε γιατί να μην το πω;

Αν είναι όσοι δεν ξέρουν να μην μιλάμε, μπας και παρεξηγηθούμε...από τους "έμπειρους". Συγγνώμη που το λέω και πραγματικά με λυπεί πολύ, αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια κατ' εμέ. Οι περισσότεροι -εκτός από λίγους, μετρημένους στο 5 δάκτυλα του χεριού- δεν βοηθάνε σε τίποτα την ανάπτυξη αυτού του είδους εκτροφής, και δεν ξέρω γιατί ούτε μπορώ να καταλάβω. Με αυτό τον τρόπο όμως "ευνουχίζεται" τους νέους που προσπαθούν, έστω και θεωρητικά.

----------


## vag21

> Πραφανως και προτρεπεις ρε Μιχαλη καποιους να το κανουν οταν λες οτι βοηθαει στο κοκκινισμα της μασκας!!!
> Ηθελα να μου απαντησεις ειλικρινα.... εσυ το κανεις στα πουλια σου?????


ρε μητσο που το ειδες αυτο?μην βαζουμε λογια στο στομα του ανθρωπου.
εγω αυτο που καταλαβα οτι λεει,ειναι οτι η κοκκινη μασκα δεν φτιαχνεται απο τον ηλιο.

----------


## aeras

> Πραφανως και προτρεπεις ρε Μιχαλη καποιους να το κανουν οταν λες οτι βοηθαει στο κοκκινισμα της μασκας!!!
> Ηθελα να μου απαντησεις ειλικρινα.... εσυ το κανεις στα πουλια σου?????


  Όχι. Βρε Δημήτρη εάν είναι δυνατόν να προτρέπω σε αυτό, εφόσον ξέρεις την δυσκολία της αναπαραγωγής και τι απώλειες θα έχεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Πρέπει να είσαι τρελός με τις φωνές για να εφαρμόσεις αυτή την μέθοδο. Απλά ήθελα να δείξω ότι το φως δεν έχει και τόσο σημασία στην χρώση των φτερών σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τα καροτενοειδή.

----------


## ninos

> πουλια στο σκοταδι ή σε κλειστο σκοτεινο χωρο, χωρις καποιο παθολογικο προβλημα κ με την ιδια διατροφη, θα διαφερουν αρνητικα στην λαμψη κ την  ζωηροτητα του πτερωματος με αυτα που ερχονται σε απευθιας επαφη με τις ακτινες του ηλιου.. Σαφως δεν ειναι μονο ο ηλιος, αλλα συνδιασμος παραγοντων, με τον ηλιο ως ενα απο τους ευνοϊκους.


*
Post5*

Βλέποντας τα πουλιά αυτά, έχω παρατηρήσει μια θετική επίδραση του ήλιου. Βέβαια δεν τα έχω και τα 2 τον ίδιο χρόνο και είμαι νέος στον χώρο,  αλλά είμαι "προσωπικά" πεπεισμένος πως η απευθείας έκθεση στον ήλιο, είναι ένας θετικός παράγοντας που ευνοεί, όχι μόνο το χρώμα της μάσκας, αλλά και το γενικότερο πτέρωμα του πτηνού. Τέλος Νοέμβρη, θα βάλω και άλλες φωτογραφίες για περισσότερα συμπεράσματα και απόψεις.

----------


## xarhs

αυτο με τον ηλιο στελλιο το πιστευω και εγω.......... οχι μονο στις καρδερινες σε ολα τα πουλια.

ο ηλιος δινει ζωντανια στο φτερωμα , αλλα σιγουρα δεν ειναι ο μονος παραγοντας

----------


## mitsman

Παιδια ο ηλιος δινει ζωντανια οχι μονο στην μασκα οχι μονο στο φτερωμα αλλα και στο ιδιο το πουλι.... Ποιο πουλι θα εχει καλυτερη αναπτυξη φτερων, ενα πουλι με βιταμινες Χ ή ενα πουλι με βιταμινες Χ+1???

----------


## adreas

Πιστεύω  ότι  είναι το μοναδικό  πουλί 

*Το βάψιμο της μάσκας στην "πράξη"  post 7*

που  έπαιρνε  αυτά που  έπρεπε   και το  αποτέλεσμα  είναι ορατό. Η  πρωτεΐνη  μάλλον έκανε  αυτό  που έπρεπε  γράψε  μας  πόσο αποδοχή  είχε  στο αυγό;

----------


## johnrider

::  :: Απο το 1/4 αβγό που έβαζα έμενε το μισό. Εγώ πιστεύω είτε έκανα δουλειά η κρέμα και έπαιξε ρόλο ότι τα πουλιά είναι ήρεμα.

----------


## adreas

Το  παιχνίδι  παίζετε λίγο  πριν  την πτερόρροια  μέχρι  το τέλος  ορισμένα  πουλιά δεν  έχουν  τελειώσει ακόμα  έχουν  λίγες μέρες  ακόμα.
Αέρα  από  εμπειρία  γράφω  θέλω  τη  γνώμη  σου  όσο αφορά  αμινοξέα  και πρωτείνες  στο  χρώμα και  γενικά  στην καλή  ποιότητα  του φτερώματος.

----------


## aeras

Μελανίνη είναι ένας ευρύς όρος για μια ομάδα φυσικών χρωστικών που βρέθηκαν σε περισσότερους οργανισμούς ( αραχνοειδή είναι μία από τις λίγες ομάδες στις οποίες έχει δεν έχουν εντοπιστεί). Η μελανίνη είναι ένα παράγωγο του αμινοξέος τυροσίνη , ωστόσο, δεν είναι η ίδια από αμινοξέα και δεν είναι μία πρωτεΐνη. Η χρωστική ουσία παράγεται σε μια εξειδικευμένη ομάδα από κύτταρα γνωστά ως μελανοκύτταρα . 
Υπάρχουν τρεις βασικοί τύποι ή μελανίνη, eumelanin, pheomelanin και neuromelanin. Ο πιο κοινός τύπος είναι eumelanin, και παράγεται σε «μαύρο» και «καφέ» υποτύπους. Pheomelanin είναι μια κυστεΐνη που περιέχει κόκκινο-καφέ πολυμερές βενζοθειαζινο μονάδων σε μεγάλο βαθμό υπεύθυνες για τα κόκκινα μαλλιά και φακίδες . Neuromelanin βρίσκεται στον εγκέφαλο , αν και η λειτουργία του παραμένει ασαφής. 
Η παραγωγή μελανίνης ονομάζεται μελανογένεση
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melanin

Η μελανίνη είναι η ουσία που κάνει τους μαύρους, καφέ και γκρι του φτέρωμα ενός πουλιού. Είναι τα χρώματα, επίσης, το δέρμα και τα μαλλιά μας. Πουλιά παράγουν μελανίνη, το οποίο εναποτίθεται απευθείας στα φτερά καθώς μεγαλώνουν. Η μελανίνη προσθέτει δύναμη στα φτερά, το οποίο είναι ο λόγος για τα πουλιά έχουν συχνά πιο σκοτεινή πλευρά και τα φτερά της ουράς, όπου η δύναμη που χρειάζεται περισσότερο. Σε αντίθεση με μελανίνη, τα ζώα δεν μπορούν να παράγουν καροτένιο.Τα πουλιά πρέπει να λάβουν αυτές τις χρωστικές ουσίες από τη διατροφή τους, η οποία στη συνέχεια κατατίθεται στην ανάπτυξη των φτερών. Ένα πουλί που είναι λιγότερο ειδικευμένων στην εξεύρεση τροφίμων θα έχουν λιγότερο πολύχρωμα φτερά. 
Φτερά είναι κατασκευασμένα από κερατίνη, όπως είναι τα μαλλιά και τα νύχια μας. Τα πουλιά έχουν πολλά είδη από φτερά, αλλά φτερά και τα φτερά του περιγράμματος του σώματος τείνουν να δείξει το πιο χρώμα. 
Όπως τα μαλλιά και τα νύχια μας, τα φτερά δεν είναι πλέον ζωντανός ιστός και δεν μπορεί να επισκευαστεί το βιώνουν φθορά. Τα πουλιά πρέπει να molt, ρίχνοντας παλιά φτερά τους, τουλάχιστον μία φορά το χρόνο, καθώς μεγαλώνουν νέων. Καλλιέργεια νέων φτερών παίρνει πολλή ενέργεια, και τα πουλιά κάνουν το καλύτερο με αυτό, όταν τα τρόφιμα είναι άφθονα. Καρδερίνες, οφείλουν τα όμορφα ζεστά χρώματα τους στην ποιότητα της διατροφής τους.
http://www.friendsofeloisebutler.org...sfeathers.html

Τα καροτινοειδή παράγονται από φυτά, και αποκτώνται με την κατανάλωση φυτών ή με την κατανάλωση κάτι που έχει φάει ένα φυτό. Τα καροτενοειδή είναι υπεύθυνα για τα φωτεινά κίτρινα δει σε καρδερίνες και κίτρινο Warblers καθώς και τη λαμπρή κιτρινοπορτοκαλλόχρωμο του αρσενικού πτηνού Blackburnian. Τα καροτενοειδή μπορούν να αλληλεπιδράσουν με την παραγωγή μελανίνης χρώματα όπως το λαδί του γυναικείου Scarlet Tanager.

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAbou...feathers/color

Ανδρέα πρόσεχε η Βιταμίνη C διασπά τα υπάρχοντα κοκκία μελανίνης, δρώντας ενάντια στη χρωστική που ανευρίσκεται ήδη στο δέρμα και αναστέλλοντας το σχηματισμό νέων κοκκίων μελανίνης.

----------


## jk21

> Ανδρεα,
> Ριξε μια ματια κ εδω.. Εκτος του ηλιου που ειναι ο βασικος παραγοντας, ενισχυεται κ απο την τροφη.
> 
> http://www.sankofa.ch/texts/Melanin.htm
> 
> Pigments that contribute to skin color are called carotene, a yellowish hemoglobin, in blood vessels (pink-red), and melanin (black, brown, red). Darker skins are dominated by melanin, which is produced from the amino acid tyrosine, by pigment cells (melanocytes) in the skin. Melanocytes are characterized by long, fixed extensions of the outer cell membrane. In humans, other mammals, and birds, melanin is dispersed permantely throughout each melanocyte, including the extensions, and is also, transported to nearby skin cells. In other words, if you increase the amount of melanin in the skin you become darker and vice versa
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/watchi.../melanism.aspx
> 
> Melanism can be caused by dietary factors. For instance, a bird on a diet rich in hempseed with a high oil content can turn black.


Νομιζω αυτα τα εχουμε πει ηδη ,λιγο ποστ πιο πισω .τα εξηγησε περιληπτικα στα ελληνικα και ο Στελιος στο ποστ 30 

 Το πια καροτενοειδη ειναι αυτα που μας ενδιαφερουν συγκεκριμενα στην καρδερινα ,ειναι ηδη σαφως προσδιορισμενα στο 

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*οπου σε σχετικο συνδεσμο που υπαρχει εκει 

http://avianmedicine.net/content/upl...nutrition1.pdf

στη σελιδα 99 του συνδεσμου ,δινεται απο τον πινακα με σαφηνεια οτι το καροτενοειδες που μας ενδιαφερει ,ειναι για την carduelis carduelis η λουτεινη , η οποια ξεκαθαρα οπως διατυπωνεται με σαφηνεια στους αλλους συνδεσμους ,μετατρεπεται στο συκωτι της καρδερινας (με γονιδιακη εντολη ) σε καποιες canary xanthophylles που δεν υπαρχουν στη φυση και συνθετονται εκει απο λουτεινη ,εκτος της canary xanthophyll β που μπορει να βοηθησει και η ζεαξανθινη 

ειναι ξεκαθαρο οτι ενα αλλο γνωστο καροτενοειδες ,η β καροτινη δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με το βαψιμο της μασκας , ενω και η συμβολη καποιων τροφων οπως της κοκκινης πιπεριας και του καγιεν ,που πραγματι μπορουν να βοηθησουν ,οφειλεται στο οτι ειναι και τα δυο τροφιμα ,πλουσιοτατες τροφες σε λουτεινη 

δειτε και το σχετικο πινακα 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/foods-...0000000-w.html

οσο για την μελανινη .... οπως ανεφερε καθαρα ο Στελιος (εκτος αν δεν ειχε προσεχθει )  επηρεαζεται απο το αμινοξυ τυροσινη  (ποστ 30 ) του οποιου πολυ καλη πηγη ειναι το κανναβουρι (και η βρωμη αλλα και ο ηλιοσπορος αρκετα ομως πιο χαμηλα )  και τελικα συμβαλει στην δημιουργια του αμινοξεος << *κερατινη* >>

(δειτε εδω πως αυτο γινεται στους ανθρωπους  http://www.medlook.net/kids/greyhair.asp ) 

που ειναι η δευτερη ουσια ,η υπευθυνη για την μασκα ,εκτος απο τη λουτεινη ,οπως ρητα αναφερεται στην 99 σελιδα του avianmedicine

----------


## aeras

> Το παιχνίδι παίζετε λίγο πριν την πτερόρροια μέχρι το τέλος ορισμένα πουλιά δεν έχουν τελειώσει ακόμα έχουν λίγες μέρες ακόμα.
> Αέρα από εμπειρία γράφω θέλω τη γνώμη σου όσο αφορά αμινοξέα και πρωτείνες στο χρώμα και γενικά στην καλή ποιότητα του φτερώματος.


Είναι γνωστό ότι καροτινοειδή ενσωματώνονται κατά τη διάρκεια της ανάπτυξης φτερό δεσμεύουν ισχυρά με πρωτεΐνες στις δομές [ 11 , 13 , 20 ]. Οι πρωτεΐνες έχουν μια ετερογενή σύνθεση αμινοξέων που μπορεί να ποικίλουν ακόμα και στο ίδιο φτερό, ανάλογα με τις απαιτούμενες φυσικές ιδιότητες [ 21 , 22 ].  Λόγω των διαφορετικών χρωστική-πρωτεϊνικών αλληλεπιδράσεων, η ίδια σύνθεση καροτενοειδές μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε διαφορετικά χρώματα στα φτερά από διάφορα είδη ή σε διαφορετικά χρωματισμένα μπαλώματα των φτερών στο ίδιο είδος
Σε μια ανάλυση του κίτρινου και κόκκινου χρώματος κηλίδες της Ευρωπαϊκής καρδερίνα (Carduelis carduelis), που είναι χρωματισμένα με φύλλες καναρίνι (ε, ε-καροτένιο-3, 3'-διόνη και 3'-υδροξυ-ε, ε-καροτεν- 3-όνη),τεκμηριωμένη μεταβολή στην ενέργεια του έντονα επιτρέπονται S → 0 S 2 ηλεκτρονική μετάβαση από την RR φασματοσκοπία.  Αυτή η μεταβολή οφειλόταν σε μια προφανή αλλαγή στην εναλλαγή δεσμού της συζευγμένης αλυσίδας πολυενίου των πρωτεΐνες καροτενοειδή, υποδηλώνοντας μια επιρροή του μοριακού περιβάλλοντος σχετικά με την σύνδεση των χρωστικών [ 11 ]. 
  η επίδραση της πρωτεΐνης συνδέσεως φτερό ήταν να μετατοπίσει το χρώμα από κίτρινο σε κόκκινο-δύο χρώματα φτέρωμα που είναι επίσης εύκολα να παραχθεί ανεξάρτητα από τις αλλαγές στη καροτενοειδών μοριακής δομής.  Έτσι, δεν είναι σαφές ότι η σύνδεση με την πρωτεΐνη μπορεί να συμβάλει σε νέες χρώματα φτέρωμα
http://translate.googleusercontent.c...F3pLXeA0zPUdPg

----------


## jk21

> οσο για την μελανινη .... οπως ανεφερε καθαρα ο Στελιος (εκτος αν δεν ειχε προσεχθει )  επηρεαζεται απο το αμινοξυ τυροσινη  (ποστ 30 ) του οποιου πολυ καλη πηγη ειναι το κανναβουρι (και η βρωμη αλλα και ο ηλιοσπορος αρκετα ομως πιο χαμηλα )  και τελικα συμβαλει στην δημιουργια του αμινοξεος << *κερατινη* >>



τυχαια ειδα διαβαζοντας το θεμα για αλλο λογο (εψαχνα κατι για την τυροσινη )  οτι δεν ειχα βαλει  (ειχα ξεχασει ) καποιους συνδεσμους που ηθελα (για να μην λεω πραγματα αστηριχτα  )


το προιον της *ornipharma melamax* περιεχει αυτη την ουσια για το λογο αυτο 

προσεξτε τι λεει για την παρουσια καποιων βιταμινων που επειδη ειναι αντιοξειδωτικες ,δεν αφηνουν την απαραιτητη οξειδωση που πρεπει να γινει και θα δειτε να περιγραφεται σε αλλο λινκ πιο κατω 


*PROPERTIES*
*Dietary supplement of specific staining melanic plumage of birds. Same composition as VITA MAX but contains no
antioxidant vitamins (A, C, E) that are harmful to the pigment melanin. TYROSINE which is rich in the amino acid responsible for the synthesis of melanin (even diluted).


*
*COMPOSITION*
*CF VITA MAX POWDER WITHOUT VITAMIN A, VIT. C, VIT. E
TYROSINE 3%: 30 000 mgr per kilo*


το λινκ που ελεγα

http://books.google.gr/books?id=WnJ8...rosine&f=false

αλλα δειτε και αυτο

http://www.bourkes-parakeet.nl/pg/eumelanin.html


*From germ cells to production cells*
When the germ cells are reaching there genetically fixed destination, they take a new form, the *melanin* *production cells*. They are named melanocytes (Melas (Greek) = black, cites (Greek) =cell ). This production cells are developing long processes, the dendrites. All tissue cells in the body of man and birds are round, except nerve cells and melanine production cells. To produce eumelanin grains, *raw material* is needed, named tyrosine. This is a special amino acid, that is made out of white of egg, found in the diet. Enough riboflavin, an amino acid found in the diet, is very important for the deep black feathers. Amino acids can not laid in the body like fat. So they are not stored. Therefore an albuminous diet is important in the growing and colouring of the feathers. Do not forget to give your birds a good diet before and during the breeding season.
*From raw material to melanin grains*
What further is needed is an* enzyme*, named tyrosinase. This is stimulating the *oxidation* of the raw material (binding tyrosine molecules with oxygen atoms). Without this enzyme the production does not start. More than one oxidation is occurring in this phase of the melanin formation. In producing brown eumelanin the oxidation stops earlier than in producing black eumelanin. The end products of the production process are microscopic little brown round eumelanin particles.




κατι λεει και για ριβοφλαμινη σαν αμινοξυ αλλα ειναι λαθος .ειναι βιταμινη η B2 


δειτε και αυτο 


http://fontiredfactor.com/frequently-asked-questions/

*A -* A melanic color bred canary; is a dark bird, with eumelanin black,eumelanin brown and phaeomelanin brown.
According to some author the most common Bird pigments are the melanins: Eumelanin
black, Eumelanin brown, Phaeomelanin brown, and then a more recently named
erythromelanin is chestnut red. Birds synthesize
melanins, which they are then deposit on the feathersgoingfrom a light gray to a jet black
*The amino acid responsible for the formation of melanin in the skin, feathers, and hair is tyrosine.




*

----------


## jk21

μαλλον κυκλοφορει και αλλο αντιστοιχο συμπληρωμα (δεν ξερω στον ελλαδικο χωρο ,αλλα στην κυπρο απο οτι ειδα ναι ) το 

unica dark melanins . θα επιβεβαιωσω αν μπορεσω τη συσταση

----------

